# sur / à la ferme - préposition



## vincentLi

bonjour
y a-t-il des différence entre ces deux locution?
peut-on toujours remplacer l'un par l'autre?
par exemple:
cette fille est née sur la ferme? à la ferme?
il y a des vaches et des cochons sur la ferme? à la ferme?

merci!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## xmarabout

"sur la ferme" n'est pas correct comme expression.

_Il y a des vaches à la ferme_
_Elle est née à la ferme_

"Sur la ferme" signifierait qu'elle est née sur le toit de la ferme...


----------



## Aoyama

xmarabout said:


> "sur la ferme" n'est pas correct comme expression.
> "Sur la ferme" signifierait qu'elle est née sur le toit de la ferme...


pas toujours, cela peut dépendre.

Dans le cas de 





> _Il y a des vaches à la ferme
> Elle est née à la ferme_


_sur la ferme_ ne serait pas correct.

Mais on peut avoir "travailler sur la ferme" dans le sens de "à la ferme" (même si on devrait préférer "à la ferme" dans ce sens, mais "sur la ferme" s'utilise, certains pouvant qualifier cet usage _de tic de _langage) .
On dira de même "sur l'exploitation" (travailler sur l'exploitation = la ferme).
On pourrait aussi imaginer "j'ai / je possède deux cents vaches sur la ferme", ou encore "sur cette ferme, vingt personnes travaillent".


----------



## Chimel

La remarque d'Aoyama est d'ordre plus général et ne concerne pas spécifiquement le cas de "à la ferme": il y a une tendance actuelle, qui est effectivement chez certains un tic de langage, à remplacer la préposition _à_ par _sur_ (habiter sur Paris etc.).

Dans la mesure où cet usage peut être qualifié de relativement urbain et "branché", une phrase telle que "je possède deux cents vaches sur la ferme" me paraît assez peu naturelle dans la bouche d'un agriculteur moyen.


----------



## Corsicum

_Sur_ est aussi assez souvent employé quand on désigne implicitement un espace assez grand, les terres de la ferme ou d’une région.
Dans cet exemple _chasser à la ferme_ ne passerait pas très bien, on _chasse sur_ :
_Quelques jours après, mon père alla chasser sur la ferme de Serrières_ (Gyp, _Souv. pte fille,_ 1928, p. 15) :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ferme

Il me semble que l’on peut dire :
Dans la soirée je passe _sur_ la ville X, je vais _sur_ X, en direction de X.
Le troupeau de Y se trouve actuellement _sur_ la ferme de Z 

Ici, la musicalité me semble moins bonne ?
Dans la soirée je passe _à_ la ville X, je vais _à_ X, en direction de X.
Le troupeau de Y se trouve actuellement _à/dans_ la ferme de Z 

_Ferme_ désigne toujours un ensemble :  les bâtiments et(sur) l’ensemble des terres, l’exploitation agricole.


----------



## Aoyama

Chimel said:


> Dans la mesure où cet usage peut être qualifié de relativement urbain et "branché", une phrase telle que "je possède deux cents vaches sur la ferme" me paraît assez peu naturelle dans la bouche d'un agriculteur moyen.


D'ac, mais quid des agriculteurs branchés ? Il y en a ...

Pour 





Corsicum said:


> 1. Le troupeau de Y se trouve actuellement _sur_ la ferme de Z
> 2. Le troupeau de Y se trouve actuellement _à/dans_ la ferme de Z


je pencherais plutôt pour 1. s'agissant d'un troupeau (et tenant compte de la remarque pertinente "_Ferme_ désigne toujours un ensemble : les bâtiments et(sur) l’ensemble des terres, l’exploitation agricole").


----------



## Corsicum

Un complément multilingue assez amusant dans le registre juridique officiel européen, ici .
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
En recherchant : _sur la ferme_, on retrouve par exemple
_Des animaux présents *sur la ferme*_
_Le nombre des animaux éligibles constaté lors du contrôle *sur la ferme*_

En recherchant : _dans la ferme, _on retrouve par exemple
_Les animaux(porcs) ont alors été hébergés *dans la ferme* voisine._
_Des espèces d’animaux d’aquaculture détenues *dans la ferme* aquacole_

Remarques et constatations sur quelques références:
Pour le cas particulier des _fermes aquacoles_ on dit toujours _« dans » ,_ bien sur !
Pour les _« autres fermes »,_ l’usage semble dépendre de l’action ou du lieu implicite ou se situe l’action. Les animaux sont hébergés _dans _la ferme voisine, mais ils paissent ou broutent _sur_ la ferme voisine. 

(Un simple avis pour les _naissances_ et les _accouchements _on dit très souvent_ à…_sauf_, dans l’avion, dans une automobile ..etc.. _ou_ née en _pleine campagne_ aux _champs, _à_ la ferme_ !.) _

Ps : Prudence ce sont des avis personnels basés sur quelques constatations.


----------



## Chimel

Aoyama said:


> D'ac, mais quid des agriculteurs branchés ? Il y en a ...


C'est bien pourquoi je parlais de l'agriculteur moyen. 

Tout ce que vous dites ne manque pas de pertinence, mais j'ai toujours peur que des locuteurs étrangers qui nous lisent et qui apprennent le français ne tirent la conclusion hâtive, en voyant nos échanges, qu'on peut tout aussi bien dire _à la ferme_ que _sur la ferme_.

Je crois qu'il faut être clair: l'expression correcte est _à la ferme, _comme l'a dit Xmarabout dès le début. C'est la seule forme qui doit être enseignée et utilisée tant que la personne n'a pas une très bonne connaissance des nuances du français.

_Sur la ferme_ et _dans la ferme_ sont aussi possibles, mais beaucoup moins fréquemment et dans des cas très particuliers.


----------



## Corsicum

Désolé, j’ai menti par omission,  je n’avais pas recherché* : *_à la ferme_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
En toute rigueur, il y a de très nombreux exemples, dont :
_Refroidisseurs de lait en vrac *à la ferme*_
*à la ferme*_ ou sur les marchés_
_Soutien de la vente directe *à la ferme* de produits du terroir_
_bovins morts *à la ferme* ou pendant le transport_
… etc.

L’oubli est réparé, voilà qui est fait.


----------



## Xence

Pour en revenir au tic de langage mentionné plus haut, l'Académie vient de trancher, dans sa toute nouvelle rubrique _Dire, Ne pas dire_, en considérant cet emploi (_Travailler sur Paris..._) comme fautif.



> La préposition _sur_ ne peut traduire qu’une idée de position, de supériorité, de domination, et ne doit en aucun cas être employée à la place de _à_ ou de _en_ pour introduire un complément de lieu désignant une région, une ville et, plus généralement, le lieu où l’on se rend, où l’on se trouve.
> 
> http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/dire_nepasdire/fautif.html


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas récent. Voir également le fil (habiter, rentrer, etc.) sur Paris - préposition "sur" devant une ville.

Quoi qu'il en soit, _sur la ferme_ est pour moi envisageable par métonymie pour _sur les terres de la ferme_, mais on ne peut l'employer dans tous les contextes.

En outre, si on me dit qu'il y a un coq _*sur* la ferme_, je comprendrais que ce coq est sur le toit du bâtiment!


----------



## Xence

Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est pas récent.



Mais la rubrique du site de l'Académie est toute fraîche, que je sache. D'ailleurs, j'aurais dû signaler cette actualité dans le fil que tu as eu l'obligeance d'indiquer.


----------



## Aoyama

Le site est frais, l'Académie, comme souvent, est en retard d'un métro (de banlieue). Ce tic de langue (mais qui est différent de ce qui nous occupe ici, avec "sur la ferme"), comme "il travaille sur Nantes" etc a une bonne dizaine d'années. Il n'en est pas moins irritant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> Mais la rubrique du site de l'Académie est toute fraîche, que je sache.


La rubrique, oui; la position de l'Académie, non.  (Cf. notamment ici.)


----------



## Xence

Oui, j'ai bien lu cette réponse que je qualifierais plutôt d'avis. Pour moi, une position n'acquiert un caractère officiel qu'une fois publiée sur le site ou tout autre support dépendant de l'Académie. On notera, d'ailleurs, que le site parle seulement de "sentiment". Mais là, on s'écarte du sujet... Désolé.


----------



## prinver

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

J'ai bien consulté les fils que vous m'avez donnés mais je n'y ai pas trouvé de réponse concernant " travailler *sur *une ferme..
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

C'est parce que "travailler *sur* une ferme" ne se dit pas, sauf en langage relâché peut-être.


----------



## Nicomon

Ou en français québécois.  

C'est peut-être un calque de l'anglais, mais c'est courant chez nous.  Tout comme on dit « travailler sur un chantier ». 

Je crois qu'en France, on dit plutôt « dans une ferme » ou « à la ferme ».


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

En France, un maçon par exemple, pourrait dire dans un langage familier _Je travaille sur une ferme_ : *Je suis occupé à bâtir une ferme*.


----------



## VanOo

_Travailler sur une ferme_ peut se dire mais n'a pas le même sens que _dans_ ou _à la ferme_.

_sur _implique qu'il s'agit d'un projet et non d'une activité continue. Comme indique atcheque, il peut s'agit d'un maçon ou d'un société qui développe une ferme nouvelle. 
En tout cas, un paysan, un laitier travaille dans une ferme.


----------



## Nicomon

Je crois que c'est parce que les travaux se font (pour la plupart) à l'extérieur qu'on dit au Québec « travail/travailler sur la ferme ». 
Tout comme « sur le terrain ». 

J'ai souvent entendu « à la ferme », mais rarement « dans la / une ferme ». 
Cela dit, personne n'est obligé de parler en français québécois.


----------

